# Is that a "Sharkie" in your carry-on bag...



## Carol (Nov 10, 2007)

On a few occasions, I've joked about often having an official, high-tech, marking pasak stick with me...and...then...posted a picture of a green Sharpie. 

Well...apparantly some folks at Cold Steel had a similar idea, and made their own version of it.

Meet...the "Sharkie".  Simple, but bloody brilliant.  

Glass-reinforced plastic, thicker walls, and a stay-in-place screwcap.  

I don't expect the TSA to have issues with it, but I'll find out for sure around Thanksgiving


----------



## bydand (Nov 10, 2007)

Too cool.  I use a marker all the time at work too.  Just may have to pick up a couple.  Thanks for the link, I'll be using it shortly to order a couple.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool and it truthfully is not to expensive which is also good.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2007)

No it's not.  I think it would be difficult to find a regular pasak stick for $5.95...let alone one that has its own camo


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2007)

My only concern would be can I take the cold steel logo off with acetone or somthing similar?  

To me its too obvious.

Other than that its great.


----------



## tellner (Nov 10, 2007)

Very kewl. I agree about the logo. Sanding it down would probably just make the pen look ugly. 

One of my friends and training buddies has two daughters, 8 and 13. The girls had been homeschooled up until now and have just entered public school. There is a strict "no weapons" policy, so he gave the older one a Sharkie and taught her how to use it. There have been no problems with the school administration.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> My only concern would be can I take the cold steel logo off with acetone or somthing similar?
> 
> To me its too obvious.
> 
> Other than that its great.


Yeah, that label's pretty obvious.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2007)

Duct tape fixes everything!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree that the labeling seems to counter the purpose of _not _drawing attention to its intended purpose. Otherwise, a great idea!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 11, 2007)

That is pretty kewl!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm thinking..... stocking stuffers!

A little online surfing shows that they actually retail for about $2 less.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 12, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I'm thinking..... stocking stuffers!
> 
> A little online surfing shows that they actually retail for about $2 less.



Any specific websites?  Just curious....


----------

